# Sunbathing - can bump get too hot?



## Flower

Morning girls!

I was just wondering if there is a limit on sunbathing your bump?

I was in the garden this w/e soaking up the sun with my bump out and it occurred to me that maybe I shouldn't be? Mind you if I had pulled my top down over bump - surely bump would've been hotter?

I enjoy a good sunbathe - and also off on holiday in 2 weeks.

What are you thoughts?


----------



## AppleBlossom

I've never though about that. I haven't had chance to sunbathe myself but they recommend you don't have hot baths because it can be bad for LO but sunbathing I'm not so sure


----------



## darkheaven77

ive never sunbathed with bump near the sun plus u burn easier when pregnant i learnt my lesson a few times never again lol


----------



## Becky10

I would say to limit your time in direct sun to 15 mins or so, but as long as you don't get too hot and drink loads, I think it would do you good! I definitely got my bump out for a bit this weekend, but I started to get my good ol' heat rash anyway so was confined to the shade as usual!


----------



## Sparky0207

Ive just come back from hols and had a chat with midwife before we went away about this. She said just to make sure you drink plenty to avoid dehydration and to use a good SPF lotion on bump before going out in the sun. Also as someone else said limit your time in the sun to about 15 mins - half hour to avoid getting bump too hot.

xx


----------



## lily24

We have had glorious weather up in Scotland and i was sunbathing the other day (with plenty cream on, remember you will burn easier!) and i had no porbs! Got a lovely Brown glow now and bump was fine. 
Asked midwife if the sun was o.k for bump as i have seen ladies in bikinis before, and she said its like anything else, in moderation no harm should come to bump. Just keep hydrated :)


----------



## keelykat

they say not to get overheated-so i wouldnt stay out in direct sun/heat for too long. Slap on plenty of sun cream to stop getting burnt. 

keely.


----------



## Serene123

I am just keeping my belly covered, I'm not going to have it out for a while anyway. It can be white LOL


----------



## 7WZ

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I am just keeping my belly covered, I'm not going to have it out for a while anyway. It can be white LOL

lol! Exactly I would do the same!


----------



## jokasta

My doctor said what's living inside the bump is too well protected in fluid to worry about overheating it with the sun's rays. He said sun is fine, as long as it's in moderation as everything else....and I live in a hot country with lots and lots of boiling sun.


----------

